# Does anyone have a cat containment fence?



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

It finally happened....Sammy jumped the 6' fence in my backyard and ended up trapped in the neighbor's yard. This wouldn't have been such a big deal, but they weren't home and their fence gate was padlocked.....and they have a Mastiff! I knew they would let the dog out as soon as they got home. I tried putting my 3 step stepladder over the fence so he could come back over, but it fell on it's side and scared him half to death. Finally, I ripped 3 boards out of the fence and Sammy came running thru and into the house. Then I crawled thru the space and recued my ladder. All that was left was to nail the boards back in. Got 2 up and was going to start on the 3rd when, sure enough, their back door opens and the mastiff comes charging out. I tried to call to my neighbor but he couldn't hear me over the furious barking. Now I have a mastiff's head trying to poke thru the opening! Really territorial! So I took the last board and started jamming it into place...pushing the mastiff's head back. Got it nailed and all is well.
BUT....once over a fence....My cats love playing in the backyard and before this, no one had ever even looked up at the fence. Now I have a problem. There is a place online called Purrrfect Fence....but they are very expensive. There is another one called Cat containment system, that is very similar and a little cheaper. I was wondering if anyone on the forum has had any experience with these products. They have invisible fences for cats, but since the PetSmart manager told me that the dog shock system would kill a cat, I'm not trusting that even if it says it is for cats.
Sammy was out today, under my supervision, and sure enough, I caught him staring at the fence and doing that measuring thing they do before they jump on a dresser or whatever. They love it so much out there that I don't want to take that stimulation away by keeping them in all the time
Help...anybody?:fust


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't have a yard, but a friend of mine has something like this:
http://m.instructables.com/id/Catproof-Your-Yard/

Says it works well, might be something to look into


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, I learned from Jackson Galaxy's show that it doesn't matter how high the fence is - if you have something coming down at a 45 degree angle, almost no cat will try to climb it. 

The link zuma posted is perfect for demonstrating it!


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Great link zuma! I really love my catio, but this is a really excellent option as well! Probably better, actually, if you don't have a bunch of bird feeders!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I ended in ordering Cat Fence-In (www.catfencein.com). They have been around for a long time and have a good reputation. Expensive but cheaper than Purrrfect Fence. Sammy went over the fence again yesterday (the other 3 lined up and stared at the fence so I knew what had happened. Just as I was approaching the fence to see what was going on, the neighbors let their mastiff out (they didn't know they had a cat in their yard). I didn't know if Sammy could get back over. Well, the boom of a mastiff's bark sent that boy flying back over the fence. Sammy then proceeded to vomit.....guess he got scared good! I don't trust him to have learned his lesson, so he is grounded inside until I can get the fence attachment up!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Depending on where you live your cats could be in danger from hawks or eagles if they're left alone outside. We don't have eagles where we live but there are a lot of hawks around. They couldn't carry a cat away but they could kill one and try to eat it on the ground.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 47266


I got this off the internet and thought it an easy and great idea plus cheap to do. The mesh across the stanchions prevents them from jumping onto the fence.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

looks like a good way to keep the cats in the yard. I plan on making an enclosed area in my front yard, about 10x20 feet, I was planning on using flag pole brackets every 6' or so to attach some sort of fence material to it like in those pics. I also have a large mesh bird netting that I got from somewhere that should cover the enclosure. With a little work, I think I can make it cat escape proof. They will have a few places to lounge in the sun too. I'll use a tunnel system so they can go from a porch to this enclosed area. If spring ever gets here, I can start to work on it.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

zuma said:


> I don't have a yard, but a friend of mine has something like this:
> Catproof Your Yard
> 
> Says it works well, might be something to look into
> ...


Man I dunno if I'd trust this. It looks so easy to just jump on.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

According to Jackson Galaxy from "My Cat from ****", cats will not jump on the mesh protrusion if it is at a 45 degree angle. they see it as an obstacle and not a platform. I saw him do one like this on one of his shows for a very small patio. This is just a pic of a larger - much larger - version.


----------

